# Suche Hilfe für ein einzelnes (Delphi)-Projekt



## McNugget (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo allerseits.

Wer könnte mir unter die Arme greifen bei der Fertigstellung eines Delphi-Projekts?

Die Aufgabe besteht darin, über Modbus-TCP Daten-Wörter und damit Fehlerzustände aus einem Wago 750-841 auszulesen und dann einen Media-Player (VLC?) zu starten, um Soundfiles abzuspielen, in denen die jeweilige Störung dann in Klartext angesagt wird.

Im Prinzip bin ich schon recht weit.

Der Wago-Controller gibt bereits die Störbits über Daten-Wörter aus.

Auch über SNMP sind die Bitzustände erreichbar...

Über eine Demo von Wago habe ich auch schon erreicht, dass die Bits am Bildschirm signalisiert werden.

Leider habe ich fast keine Ahnung von Delphi und bin nicht besonders sattelfest in der Modbus-Adressierung.

Daher kann ich es nicht alleine komplett zu Ende bringen.

Die Programmerstellung in anderen Hochsprachen wäre auch kein Problem. Ich würde aber auf Übergabe des vollen Quelltextes bestehen, da ich mich nicht abhängig machen kann.

Wer könnte mir helfen, hat Ahnung von SPS-Technik und von Anwendungsprogrammierung in Hochsprachen (bevorzugt Delphi) und hat Ressourcen frei, um mir zu helfen.

Das muss selbstverständlich nicht umsonst sein, sollte aber in einem realistischen Verhältnis stehen, da ich das Ganze ja schon fast (eben nur fast) selber umstzen kann.

Zudem kann ich auch klare Vorgaben machen was wie wo und wann passieren soll. Das sollte die Programmierarbeit enorm erleichtern.


Die Software sollte nach Möglichkeit von Windows XP bis hoch zu Windows7 32/64 Bit lauffähig sein, damit ich sie universell einsetzen kann.
Wenn es browserbasiert Z. B. über Java laufen würde, wäre das auch Klasse.


Vielen Dank schon mal für´s Lesen bis hier. 
Ich würde mich sehr über ernstgemeinte Antworten freuen und hoffe, es fühlt sich niemand auf den Schlips getreten.

Sollte irgendetwas noch nicht klar sein, bin ich gerne bereit, weitere Infos zu geben.


----------



## bike (4 Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich dich recht verstehe hast du eine Datenbank in der die Soundfiles hinterlegt sind.
Also für jeden Fehler eine Text, wenn die Meldung unbekannt ist eine Standard Antwort.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Also mit Delhi sollte das relativ leicht möglich, es gibt ja dieses Projekt:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/delphimodbus/


bike


----------



## McNugget (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bike.

Ja so ähnlich stelle ich es mir vor.

Die plumpste Variante wäre die Soundfiles stumpf aneinanderzureihen und abzuspielen.

Also "Störung Antrieb Förderschnecke!". Und das dann solange in der Endlossschleife laufen zu lassen, bis diese Störung behoben ist.

Wenn eine zweite Störung hinzukommt, sollte diese (Playlist?) direkt mit eingespielt werden, also 
"Störung Antrieb Förderschnecke! ; 
Not-Aus-1 betätigt ; 
Störung Antrieb Förderschnecke! ; 
Not-Aus-1 ..." usw....



Edler wäre natürlich, wenn man den String aus Soundfilse Wort für Wort zusammenbauen könnte. 
Also:
"Störung ;
Antrieb ;
Eins ;
und ;
Förderschnecke ;
zwei.

Aber das wird eventuell zu kompliziert.


Die Software soll den Player auch sofort "abwürgen" können, sobald alle Zustände wieder normal sind.

Zudem sollten neu auftretende zusätzliche Störungen dynamisch in den Ansagestring eingepflegt werden können. Daher auch der Ansatz mit dem modularen Satzaufbau.



Ich weiss, dass dieses Projekt relativ leicht für jemanden Umzusetzen ist, der programmieren KANN. Ich kann es eben nicht so gut. 
Daher suche ich entweder einen Mentor, oder jemadnen, der es mir umsetzt. Am liebsten beides.

Habe mir vor Monaten bereits die Zähne dran ausgebissen. Da helfen mir auch keine Links zu noch so tollen freien Projekten.

Mittlerweile ist das Thema wieder aktuell.

Ich kann es nicht alleine.

Und es macht mich wahnsinng, dass ich meiner Meinung nach gute Ideen habe und diese selber nicht umsetzen kann, weil ich bei 90% scheitere.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## McNugget (6 Oktober 2011)

Ok.. 

Ich scheine hier falsch zu sein, oder in falscher Weise gefragt zu haben.


Schade.


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2011)

McNugget schrieb:


> Ok..
> 
> Ich scheine hier falsch zu sein, oder in falscher Weise gefragt zu haben.
> 
> ...



Nein, das glaube ich nicht, aber deine Meinung, dass das ganz einfach sein, wenn man nur Delphi kann, führt evtl. zu der Annahme das du meinst, das wird mit 300,- € zu erledigen sein. Und da werden viele, die sich ein wenig auskennen schnell vorsichtig, denn solche Projekte werfen während der Umsetzung immer wieder Probleme auf, die schwer zu lösen sind. Ein Problem, das ich sofort sehe, sind die Pausen die wohl entstehen, wenn man einzelne Soundfiles aneinander fügen will. Will man das nicht haben, muß man die Soundfiles vielleicht erst verbinden, also zu einem Soundfile machen und dann abspielen. Das ist dann schon wieder ein anderes Ding. Oder man kommt irgendwann darauf, das das Ganze nur mit DirectX oder OpenGL Sinn macht. Dann hat man wieder eine komplett neue Baustelle.

Na ja und dann noch Modbus, was genau willst du haben, ein Delphi-Programm, das über Modbus Daten aus der SPS liest und dann entsprechende Soundfiles abspielt?


----------



## McNugget (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ralle.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich habe noch gar keinen Kostenrahmen festgelegt.

Grundsätzlich habe ich alle Möglichkeiten offen gelassen, also sowohl Unterstützung bei der Erstellung eines solchen Programms, oder eben die "schlüsselfertige" Erstellung.

Ich las bereits über Modbus die Bits aus, und das funktionierte auch schon.

Über Probleme stolpere ich schon selber in ausreichendem Maße. Das erste ist eben, dass ich es alleine nicht bewerkstelligt bekomme.



> Na ja und dann noch Modbus, was genau willst du haben, ein  Delphi-Programm, das über Modbus Daten aus der SPS liest und dann  entsprechende Soundfiles abspielt?



Exakt das.

Was mir fehlt, ist de Möglichkeit den Player anzusteuern, Playlisten zu erstellen, etc..

Auch das "rund machen" der Software kann ich nicht leisten, da ich keine Erfahrung habe.

Nicht umsonst habe ich nach einem "Mentor" gefragt.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand hier, wie ich es schaffen kann, das von mir gewünschte irgendwie umzusetzen, oder wirgendwo zu bekommen.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Es ist nur so furchtbar deprimierend, nicht weiter zu kommen und kaum eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Matze001 (6 Oktober 2011)

Schreib doch mal den User Voxe an. Der sollte damit erfahrungen haben?!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Voxe (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

und erst einmal Danke an Matze für die Lorbeeren.

Das ganze hört sich sehr machbar an. Allerdings nicht unter Win7-64Bit. Es gibt von Wago eine DLL die eine ModBus-Kommunikation mit Delphi ermöglicht. Kenne ich, aber leider funktioniert die nur zufällig, heisst nicht immer, unter Win7 64Bit. Mit XP ist es eine gute und sichere Sache.

Von meiner Seite sind da die Leute von Wago gefragt. Hoffe, Sie haben die Lösung.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## WAGO (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

die Modbus-DLL (MBT.dll) ist für Windows 32Bit-Betriebsysteme ausgelegt worden. Sie fußt auf der Microsoft-Bibliothek Winsock 2.0. Diese wiederum ist in einer 64Bit-Variante nicht mehr vorhanden.
Was hilft, ist das Einschalten des Kompatibilitätsmodus. Wird dieser auf dem 64Bit-Betriebssystem für das von Dir erstellte Programm aktiviert (Eigenschaften-Dialog zur exe-Datei --> Kompatibilität --> Windows XP (Service Pack 3)), dann funktioniert auch die angezogene Modbus-DLL wieder.







Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

